# PNG verlustfrei skalieren



## a-p-m-h (23. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich benötige euere Hilfe. Ich habe eine kleine png Datei (B 150, H 45, 2,12 KB) die ich bearbeiten möchte. Ich öffne sie mit Fireworks 8. Um es zu bearbeiten, muss ich es vergrößern. Je mehr ich es vergrö0ere, desto schlechter wird das Bild. Ist ja logisch, weil das Bild so klein ist. 

Wie kann ich das Bild vergrößern um es bearbeiten zu können. Ich habe das Bild mal angehängt.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Im Voraus vielen Dank

Andi


----------



## smileyml (23. März 2010)

Ich würde denken, du musst es zweifelslos neu in der gewünschten Größe entsprechend erstellen. 
Idealerweise gleich als Vektorgrafik, so das du dann beliebig die Größe im Nachhinein ändern kannst.

Grüße Marco


----------



## a-p-m-h (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

danke für die Antwort. Ich möchte die PNG Datei nur vergrößern um es bearbeiten zu können und dann wieder so zu verkleinern. 

Das muss doch mit einem Programm machbar sein.

Ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.

Andi


----------



## Another (24. März 2010)

Ja, und smileyml hat dir gesagt wie es geht. Verlustfrei gehts nichts anders oder du bearbeitest es in der Größe wie sie dir vorliegt. Aber sowas ist halt auch immer gut fürs nächste Mal zu wissen.


----------



## asm (3. April 2010)

Habe da mal mehrere Vergrößerungen hergestellt.
Gepixelt und best possible (naja, da ich nicht genau wußte, in welcher Größe Du die brauchst hab ich mal 200%, 400%, 500% und 1000% erzeugt.)
Ob es das ist, was Du meinst, weiß ich nicht.
Schöner können die nie werden, weil man eben auf Pixelbasis arbeitet.
Fireworks .. hab irgendwo noch Version 1 herumfliegen 
nutzt man das noch?

Da ich momentan keinen eigenen Webspace habe, habe ich die mal bei upload.to hochgeladen.
Um Mißbrauch vorzubeugen, bzw. Dein Copyright zu wahren, habe ich das Archiv mit einem 

Passwort: YAHRpng2010

versehen.

http://ul.to/nmmbfd
(361 KB,
uploaded.to, Dateityp RAR)


----------

